# CPG ..... now?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm looking at buying CPG about now. Don't own it right now (thank goodness..) Any comments? Thanks .


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

So you don't own it and you're glad but looking to buy it.Seems a bit strange?


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

And is it really that hard to take a look through threads already started here?

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/13289-Crescent-Point-Energy-(CPG-to)


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the kind replies:
yyz(mighta known!)- I WAS going to buy, about this time last year at what? -$45?, when everybody and her sister were signing it's praises. Strange as it seems ..I'm glad I didn't. 
0xcc - I tried the search & saw a thread that started ... in 2012. Thought I'd try a newer one... sorry ...


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> 0xcc - I tried the search & saw a thread that started ... in 2012. Thought I'd try a newer one... sorry ...


Matters not when a thread starts. It is where it is now...page XX.


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

AltaRed said:


> Matters not when a thread starts. It is where it is now...page XX.


Right, the thread I referenced has been active in fairly recently.


----------

